# JD 5085M



## southwind (Mar 25, 2012)

I looked at a nice 5085M but its about 10 hp. less than I want. Looks like the same engine as the 5095M. Anybody know if
John Deere put bigger injectors in it to get the extra HP? Looks like an 08 with mechanical fuel injection.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

southwind said:


> I looked at a nice 5085M but its about 10 hp. less than I want. Looks like the same engine as the 5095M. Anybody know if
> John Deere put bigger injectors in it to get the extra HP? Looks like an 08 with mechanical fuel injection.


The M series are a very good series, but in the first year of production(2008) some of them had some hydraulic issues which since have been resolved.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

southwind said:


> I looked at a nice 5085M but its about 10 hp. less than I want. Looks like the same engine as the 5095M. Anybody know if
> John Deere put bigger injectors in it to get the extra HP? Looks like an 08 with mechanical fuel injection.


SW- I have a 5075M purchased new this year that only goes to T-3-thank the tractor gods, and bid a 85 for a client last year which has t-4. JD told me that they did the 85 and 95 together on emissions and the 75 would be done this coming year. Not even sure if you can get the 95 anymore-I think it was replaced by the 105. Anyway, based on how they are handling the emissions I think the 85 and 95 were the same block and perhaps have different rail injection systems. You did not say if the tractor you were looking at was new or used but if new you can look on the build your own on JD website adn see the different motor setups. Love my 75- good heavy 60hp with some butt to push with. Only thing I don't like is the high idle on cold start until it warms up. If you are on an open station in a building with out ear protection, its a little loud.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

According to the Neb. Test the 5085M will put out 74 HP at the PTO, it's rated at 70 HP by JD. Not sure what you're wanting to do with it but JD seems to underrate their tractors a bit. The 5095M was tested at 84.4 HP.

Like Hayman1 said that high idle when cold is a bit strange but it usually calms down after a few minutes.

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/8/0/5803-john-deere-5085m.html

Here's a 5065M pulling a Kuhn FC 243RTG at about 5mph. They didn't want to use it for mowing but the Maxxum is quite a bit heavier and it was very wet when mowing this Fall. It would not pull the same mower in Oats hay in the spring without pulling on the tractor quite a bit. The Maxxum with 94 HP didn't know it was back there in the 5' high Oats.

Cutting Soybeans and Millet Hay with a 5065M with 8' Kuhn Mower Conditioner.


----------



## southwind (Mar 25, 2012)

Mike, do you know what the 08 hyd. issues were? I will verify the model year today.
This is a cab machine with a 563 loader and MFD.Its real close to me too. I was surprised to see the Bosh style mechanical
fuel inj. pump on this tractor. Sparked my interest a little more.Going to pull a NH H7230 mower conditioner and a BC5070 Hayliner.
It also has to be able to pick up and tilt back a Steffen grabber with 15 bales,something my 2755 /245 loader can't do. Nice video Grateful. Thanks


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Not sure, but read about folks having trouble with hydraulics.....don't even know which models they were on. Just remember reading about them. I would go by a JD dealership and ask to speak to a mechanic and ask them. Don't ask sales as most of them either don't know or would not be truthful about it if they did.

I asked my local Deere mechanic about the M series and he told me that they had been really good after introduction....he said the E series were nothing but trouble.

I have a M5095 cab that I use for a loader tractor(2010)...bought it with 151 hours on it(Fleet lease turn in)...it seems really good....I had to buy the modulator for the powershift reverser to make it operate as smoothly as I like. Has the best AC on it I have ever used....can be 105 and you still have to turn it down.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Why can't the 2755 do that? Is it a movement lack of range of weight issue? I have the 553 and 2wd and have no issues with 4 x 5 net wrapped grass hay, can't say what the situation would be with silage bales. one thing I have noticed is that when I am handling bedding-sawdust- the loader goes into bypass when i am jammed into the pile, the bucket will rotate, but the loader does not want to pickup immediately so I suppose it is a setting somewhere that needs to be adjusted. No issue with picking up bales which are much heavier. Has better lift and reach than the 520 loader that I replaced on the jd5300


----------



## southwind (Mar 25, 2012)

The 5085M is a 2010 with no issues as I talked to the owner. He needed 100 hp. and 1000 rpm for a hay buster. Going to test it Friday with my Steffen grabber with 15 bales attached.

As for the 2755 with the 245 loader, after making an adapter and running hyd. hoses ,the tilt cyl. circuit would not tilt back. [2200 psi at tilt cyls.] I modified the tilt linkage geometry with less than ideal results. I came to the conclusion that I needed bigger diameter tilt cylinders.

At that point I made another bracket and used my Case 580SL backhoe. Funny thing is at the barn I unload the wagons with another Steffen grabber on a Gehl CTL 60 track skidder . It handles them ok.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep....I would say you were good to go....and the 2010's are tier 3 emissions...which is a huge plus. It will handle your steffen and 15 bales like a piece of cake. Hope it works out for you southwind....and I am sure you will like your M if you can work it out.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The Tier III thing was one benefit of my wife and son choosing the leftover 2011 5065M 2WD but the price of $32K was a huge deciding factor over the Kubota 7040. She bought it Summer of 2012. The Deere just seemed to be much heavier built. I'm sure the 7040 is a great tractor but my wife drove it and flat didn't like how light it felt.

Vol is correct on the AC, it will freeze you out if you want it to even on a 90 degree day.

A friend of mine bought a JD 5115M last year and has the tires loaded and the max number of wheel weights JD recommends and he still says he needs more weight in the rear when moving dirt with 84" bucket. I saw his loader and can't remember which one he chose but I know it has a heck of a reach and I think that has something to do with his ballasting problems.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Grateful11 said:


> A friend of mine bought a JD 5115M last year and has the tires loaded and the max number of wheel weights JD recommends and he still says he needs more weight in the rear when moving dirt with 84" bucket. I saw his loader and can't remember which one he chose but I know it has a heck of a reach and I think that has something to do with his ballasting problems.


A friend of mine has the 95m 4wd with the big loader and 15-38 rears loaded. He felt obliged to add two rear wheel wts on each side for loader work. Would love to have the 95M instead of my 6100D just for the 12 spd.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hayman1 said:


> Would love to have the 95M instead of my 6100D just for the 12 spd.


If that is a 5095M, that would be a 16 forward speeds Hayman. I have two wheel weights on each rear plus balllast in each rear tire....but the main thing is to have the wheels widened out as far as they will go for my hillsides and loader work. The 5095's come with 480/80R30 R1W on the rear...the 5085 comes with a 16.9 on the rear. With loader the tractor weighs right at 10,400 lbs.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Vol said:


> If that is a 5095M, that would be a 16 forward speeds Hayman. I have two wheel weights on each rear plus balllast in each rear tire....but the main thing is to have the wheels widened out as far as they will go for my hillsides and loader work. The 5095's come with 480/80R30 R1W on the rear...the 5085 comes with a 16.9 on the rear. With loader the tractor weighs right at 10,400 lbs.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yeah, my mistake- realized that right after I posted. Regardless, both are more than the 9 spd 6100. Both my friends 95 and my Clients 85 were ordered with 38s on the rear.


----------



## southwind (Mar 25, 2012)

These are the machines I use for the Steffen grabbers The Case 580SL took the place of the 2755 w/245 loader.


----------



## southwind (Mar 25, 2012)

Here is the H7230.The 2755 has no problem with it, so I am sure the 5085 will too.


----------



## southwind (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, the dealer dropped off the 5085M to see if it would handle the Seffen 5510 grabber. It just can't curl back without hitting the relief valve. The load is just too far out.
The 553 loader lifts 3100 lbs. at the pin and 1956 at 31'' out. I am about 5 ' out with a 1250 lb. grabber and 750 lb. of hay [est.].

So I stopped by the dealer to discuss the matter. Have not figured out my next move but I sat in a Kubota M135X . Wow. Pretty beefy machine. Going to price a

NH T6-140 Was not looking to go new.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just put a bigger hydrulic cylinder on it. One with more diameter.


----------



## southwind (Mar 25, 2012)

I thought about that even last year with the 245 loader. Worried about the loader arms holding up over time with the load so far out[swaying, etc.].

I also could use a Kuhns MFG. grabber. It weighs 550lbs. less than the Steffen.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

South wind, just get a bandit and be done with it......all of those machines should be able to handle the load of 9-12 bales without any problem, the problem as I see it is the damn Steffan is so large, bulky, cumbersome, that just seems to be the flaw in the system....rather than investing anymore into tailoring everything to that type of handling system, why not thnk about going to a bundling system, no problems with any of the other pieces of eq, they will go straight to work for you.....that's what I'd do I think....

Nice equipment btw.....


----------



## southwind (Mar 25, 2012)

Bale bandits are pricey ,no? Going to look at the Kuhns MFG. accumulators on the 16th. What I probably should have bought originally.

Not going to sleep good tonight since I tend to over think everything.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

southwind said:


> Bale bandits are pricey ,no? Going to look at the Kuhns MFG. accumulators on the 16th. What I probably should have bought originally.
> Not going to sleep good tonight since I tend to over think everything.


Yes new they are rather pricey, but prolly worth it at the end of the season, you know the diff in squares vs rounds, no need to belabor that point, just much more efficient, ie. cheaper to operate. You can probably do more squares than you have barn space for in a hurry, that's the only drawback I've found with the Bandit....damn thing works too good! All I really need is forks for FEL, skids too, although I've made a couple of homeade ones to facilitate getting the bundles out of the field more efficiently. I have seen one or two on the second hand market, might could get a really good used one for 30k or so.....new ones around 65-70k but there are advantages to the new ones, not enough if I could find a deal on a gently used one however......

In so far as accumulator designs, I think the kuhns has been successful for most everyone using them, of course your bottleneck seems to be the grapple attachment....


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

southwind, Kuhns Mfg. usually has a good display at the Southern Farm Show in Raleigh, NC coming up in about a month.


----------

